# dust seperator



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

For shop clean up, not dust extraction from machines: 








Construction details:








Even keeps the fine dust in the container:








The top just sits on a ring of weather stripping:








Basically what was in the shop vac before starting clean up:


----------

